# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Книга Наши славные крылья 80 лет авиации Красноярского края

## Комбат 66

Издана в 2014 г в г Красноярске-336 стр,большое количество цветных иллюстрации и фото.
Бумага атласная,твердый переплет.
Автор В Филиппов.
Цена-1300 руб+пересылка.

----------


## OKA

> Издана в 2014 г в г Красноярске-336 стр,большое количество цветных иллюстрации и фото.
> Бумага атласная,твердый переплет.
> Автор В Филиппов.
> Цена-1300 руб+пересылка.


Блог сайта polarpost.ru

Полярная Почта • Просмотр форума - Библиотека и архив

Что-то можно и здесь поискать, при желании))

----------


## Darya99

Отличная коллекция.

----------

